# GM-Backed Envia Announces Battery 'Breakthrough'



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Lithium ion cells purported will cost less than half that of today's cells with 3X energy density.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

I think you meant to post that in the "Tesla / Brick" thread...


----------

